# suggestion for low carb breakfast?



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello folksI have IBS-C with gas and pain. Nothing seems to work against this trapped gas and I`m thinking to start with a low carb diet.I have already some ideas for dinner and the evening meal. But I don`t know how to stay away from carbs in the morning. I don`t tolerate milk.Has anybody a suggestion for low carb breakfast.Regards Sarmiento


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

eggs, bacon, sausage, no toast


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

hmmm dry bacon...I'm Omer Simpson.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Omelets are good if you don't want a lot of meat. You can do them with a few veggies and leave out the cheese.If you want leaner meat go for Canadian Bacon or Turkey bacon rather than the regular stuff.Also you don't have to have breakfast food for breakfast. Roll some deli meat up in a lettuce leaf or other low carb things you are doing the rest of the day.K.


----------



## 21342 (Sep 4, 2005)

There are actually some good recipes in the atkins diet book,however when i was on the atkins i ate alot of the following, and by the way, had no symptoms of anything, felt a million dollars, bags of energy etc, but i gave in because the food is restrictive especially with a busy life children etc, but i have suffered for the last 8 weeks since, must try it again now, but on to the food,breakfasts, bacon, eggs, fried toms, mushrooms, sausages, black pudding, all eaten with mayo flavoured with english mustard.or ommlette, cheese, mushroom, ham etca couple of crackers with butter, cheese, ham; pickles etcdeli meats and saladsome fruit although thats not strictly atkinsI also enjoyed minete steak, fried in butter or olive oil with celery, mushrooms etc plus garlic mayo,prawns, mackerel, tuna etc plus salad, with thousand island dressing, make your own its ony normal mayo with a tablespoon of tomato puree mixed into it.scrambled egg, deli meats and salad, pickles etccorned beef salad with picklesspecial veg soup (great taste, lowish carb, very good for you!) easy to make, slice of butter into saucepan, add, chopped onion, 2 sticks of celery chopped rough, 2 carrots chopped, fry up a bit, then add, 1 large potato chopped, good squeese of tomato puree, half a tin of tinned tomatos, 2 beef stock cubes, and enough water to well cover, bring to the boil, then simmer for at least 30 mins, more if liked, then eat or better still, put in the blender then eat... lovelyjust think there are loads of stuff you can make, your fav meat with stir fry veg, grilled fish, veg, salad etcgreat roasted joints, chicken etc, lots of onion gravy, and veggiesI just found it hard to cook these seperate things for me after a busy day, as my husband is so limited in what he will eat, ##sarah


----------

